# Parapharyngeal mass DX code



## ldunder (Dec 1, 2010)

What DX code would you use to best describe a parapharyngeal mass (benign)?  The main attachments were the area where the mass was emanating from the deep lobe of the parotid gland.

In addition, what CPT code would you use to describe the procedure of the excision of the parapharyngeal mass via cervical approach?  42725?

Any help appreciated.....licia, ENT Carmel, IN


----------

